# The Fire Dream



## Koenigsegg (13 Dec 2005)

Has anyone read The Fire Dream by Franklin Allen Leib?
In my opinion, it is the best Vietnam war novel I have read (out of two).  As to the lack of experience judging such novels, I was wondering other peoples take on it.


----------

